# is 4-5 dpo too early for implantation?



## smokey

Realy sorry if this has all been covered but can someone please tell me is 4-5 dpo too early to be getting implantation spotting?
for about 2 hours today iv had a realy dull ach and when I went to the loo i had a bit of very light pink blood (i presume blood) with creamy sort of cm.
Its too early for af yet and iv had nothing since this one show earlier today plus iv never had mid cycle spotting before.

Am i just wishfull thinking or is it possible to implant only 4-5 dpo?
plus when i checked my cp was extremly low, never had it this low before but dont know if that means anything.


----------



## WhosThatGirl

4-5dpo sounds about right for implantation. I think its anywhere between 5-7 days is the average.


----------



## caela88

no, it is not too early.

GL and KUP!


----------



## xLauraLoo

I've heard implantation bleeding can happen as early as 5DPO, so you're not too early! good luck xxx


----------



## ProudMum

*I was told it was 7-12dpo...*


----------



## smokey

Thanks for your replies.
Like I said iv never had spotting outside of af before so was a bit unsure and id always heard that implantation didnt happen till about day 7 earliest.
problem also being im not 100% sure when i ov, i was doing 2 different brands of opks and one brand says i ov on 30th along with every symptom my body was giving ie ewcm, cp, ov pain but the other brand said i was oving till the 4th (the day i got the spotting)
So it could be either implantation or ov spotting.
Its just another thing to send me loopy waiting :)


----------



## Greta

Hi I think it sounds promising. I've read implantation generally happens 7-10 DPO, but I spose like any of these average things it can happen earlier. x


----------



## Beauts

Smokey..the same thing happened to me today at 5dpo...could you share with me what your outcome was?


----------



## Irishbabe

Sounds promising. 

Fx'd


----------



## babyanise

you can have ib from 4dpo as i have been reserching it as it happened to me yesterday.gd luck.:flower:


----------



## mrsrobin

hi all,

well, i had the similar thing yesterday but it happened only once. I am also very confused now because nothing more is happening-no other symptoms, no cravings, aversion etc. But lets keep our fingers crossed! :D 
Good luck


----------



## CandyApple19

i only just worked out today i'm 7 dpo and i thought i was only about 5dpo so my spotting was on 4/5dpo and i havent had a damn thing since then either just my boobs hurting on and off and feeling v tired.


----------



## LaRockera

babyanise said:


> you can have ib from 4dpo as i have been reserching it as it happened to me yesterday.gd luck.:flower:

Indeed, from the reading I've done, implantation can actually occur as early as 4dpo. I'd advice you still remain prepared for any outcome, but the simple answer to your question is yes, implantation can occur from 4dpo. My source is the book 'Getting Pregnant Faster' by Dr Marilyn Glenville.

Good luck in any case :winkwink:


----------



## Ems77

It's too funny I found this thread on here after googling my issue. 
I am in the same boat, felt like I may have implanted yesterday. (5DPO) Have read 6 -10 and have also read that if implantation is too early the egg may not survive....:shrug: makes me nervous... :growlmad:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

It's usually between 6-12dpo but it's happened at 5dpo before.


----------



## Ems77

I am officially losing my mind! I just went searching for info because the same thing has just happened to me. I have NO idea how I forgot in that short period of time, but am feeling like a suburb dork!!! So, for the info of anyone else reading this, last month my temp dipped at 5 DPO apparently... and I was indeed preg. Had a miscarriage... This month the same thing happens!! Encouraging... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## bekka

good luck!!!! baby dust xx


----------



## Ems77

Two BFP's off of a 5 DPO implantation temp drop  It is possible LOL


----------



## smokey

I only just seen that this old post of mine had resurfaced lately :)
I can officialy confirm that it is very possible to implant at 5dpo :)


----------



## jocie

im so glad i found this thread! i am 5DPO today and i had a tiny bit of pink bleeding...im so hoping its implatation! my CP is high and soft and ive had creamy CM. im keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## jamhs

This thread is giving me some hope as I just started charting. I had a huge temp dip just before I o'd and then a huge temp rise until this morning at 5dpo my temp dropped below my coverline. I guess i will just have to wait to make sure my temp goes back up again! Hate the tww!


----------



## TTCinBC

My temp dipped at 3dpo down to 36.22 and then back up yesterday to 36.57( very high for me) and then today at 5dpo it dipped to 36.45. And a bit of cramping today. Im trying not to look too much into it all as this is only my first full month temping. But ahhh...confusing. 
And i felt awful last night. Way too early though i think. But werid none the less


----------



## smokey

I dont have any knowledge of temping or what happens to it in the tww but when I first made this post back trying for LO1 I got spotting on 4&5dpo with a extremly faint line on 5dpo (which I ignored as imagination at the time) then a further stronger line on 7dpo with further spotting on 8dpo and a pregnant on the digital test at 9dpo with further spotting on and off for the next 2 weeks.
Other then that I had no real "typical" symptoms at all only constapation and LOTS of watery cm.


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks for updating me! So few people actually do. Helps me a little bit. I'm going to hold out and not test til next weekend. Don't have any tests in the house, so it makes it a bit easier to hold out! lol


----------



## tlc0137

I am super excited that I found this post! I am at 4DPO and I have been crampy since ovulation. I have been experiencing just the tiniest amount of pink discharge mixed in with my creamy CM. 

I am so worried....and praying that it is implantation bleeding. Do you guys think its possible this early?:wacko:


----------



## Jordyn

Im glad I found this thread. I had a temp drop today at 4 dpo. Most places I read said implantation cant happen this early. I had cramping off and on today with pinching in my uterus...I was also oddly teary for some reason..i hardly ever cry so not sure what thats about..maybe due to a high drop in my hormones if that's what caused the low dip? I also had no desire to eat...not like me. We'll see what happens. Its my first month temping so it has me pretty excited lol


----------



## bluerose2012

well im about 7-8DPO ive had no implantation bleeding dont think this month is going to be my month but theres always next month


----------



## TTCinBC

I also learned while going through all this temping stuff, that sometimes between 2/3-4/5 dpo women can have an estrogen surge which will cause your temp to drop and go back up usually the next day.


----------



## cwesterman

I HAD A POSTIVE OVULATION TEST THE VENING OF 1/26 AND I HAD WHAT I BELIEVE TO BE OVULATION CRAMPING ON 1/28. I THEN HAD CRAMPING AGAIN ON 2/1 WHICH IS 4 DAYS PAST OVULATION. I HAVE HAD MY TUBES UNTIED AND THEY ARE SHORTER BECAUSE OF IT SO I THINK IT WAS IMPLANTATION CRAMPING. NOW AT 7 DPO I HAVE HEAVY SORE BREAST AND MY NIPPLES HAVE A BURNING SENSATION. i AM HOPING THIS MEANS I AM PREGNANT ANYONE ELSE EXPERIENCED THIS SO EARLY?


----------



## TTCinBC

Its very hard to know. A few more days and you can test_! GL


----------



## smokey

TTCinBC said:


> Thanks for updating me! So few people actually do. Helps me a little bit. I'm going to hold out and not test til next weekend. Don't have any tests in the house, so it makes it a bit easier to hold out! lol

Just curious, was this the cycle you got your bfp in the end?

I love how this thread keeps popping back up every now and then :)


----------



## WantingABubba

I got a dip on 5DPO. Hoping this is it!


----------



## Locket2012

Phew, glad I found this. I was starting to worry that my day 5 spotting (day 11 bfp) might be ectopic if it was too early. Thanks ladies


----------



## Adoraza

Hi. Thanks for this thread. I also had some twitches on 5 Dpo and a drop of pinkish spotting. I don't know what to make of it. Other symptoms I have are bloating and increased appetite. would love to know more about this.


----------



## mamatrujillo

THANK YOU for this thread!!! I have been going insane all day! I am 4dpo and early this morning I started having some cramping on just the left side of my uterus. I have gone nuts researching. Some sites said that as early as 4 days is possible. I havent heard anything about it causing an issue if the egg implants so early. I had an ultrasound yesterday to check if i actually ov'd and i did, the doc said my uterine lining was great. He said the earliest I can test is Friday. 

Has anyone had a bfp yet w early implantation?? I need some words of hope.


----------



## lindblum

just wanted to add, i implanted on 5dpo :) (temp dip, positive test at 8dpo and a coldsore which i got with my first 2 kids)

good luck ladies x


----------



## blav

So glad to read this! I had some dull cramps for several hours the evening of 4dpo and they have continued a little today. Also feeling kind of nauseated tonight (always had night time "morning sickness" with my angel). Trying not to get my hopes up but I really feel like this might be it! Fingers crossed for my rainbow!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I had a temp dip at 5dpo and am now 8dpo, don't feel pregnant though :-( x


----------



## WeeNat

Hi, love this thread... Congratulations to everyone on their :bfp:s so far.
I had horrible cramps that woke me up at 4dpo... I too have a temp dip at 5dpo and this morning they have shot up to the highest temp yet. Also had a headache all yesterday until this morning. I hope is all good signs!!
GL to everyone :dust: x x x


----------



## Bay

Hello,

I know this is an old thread but i found it while googling so thought i'd share my experience to the archive in hopes of helping future gogglers.

I believe implantation occurred between 5dpo - 6dpo. My timeline is as follows:

5dpo - sharpish cramps on my left side
6dpo - cramping subsided to throbbing
7dpo - dark brown spotting
8dpo - faint bfp 
9dpo - visible bfp

I am praying for a sticky, healthy pregnancy :). Goodluck to all.


----------



## Flowerpot29

A great thread, and like most, I came across it by googling!

I think I'm 5 dpo today, but I have a bit of an ambiguous chart, and had bright red spotting just once when I wiped! This is unheard of for me. 

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP and FX for the rest of us!:flower:


----------



## lauren26

Yayyy!! This thread gives me hope!! I am 6dpo and yesterday at 5dpo got one pink spot on the tp after using the restroom, and a bit of pink when I checked my cervix after that. I was in acupuncture that afternoon and felt some pinching and distinctly thought, 'Oh, if I get any pink spotting tonight I bet it's from implantation.' Lol. That doesn't necessarily mean it IS, but I do feel hopeful. I was a little scared to see that someone's early IB resulted in an ectopic, but it's nice to hear that a lot of ladies have had successful pregnancies after early IB! The thing is that I don't really have any other symptoms. I guess only time will tell!


----------



## Fcracker

lauren26 said:


> Yayyy!! This thread gives me hope!! I am 6dpo and yesterday at 5dpo got one pink spot on the tp after using the restroom, and a bit of pink when I checked my cervix after that. I was in acupuncture that afternoon and felt some pinching and distinctly thought, 'Oh, if I get any pink spotting tonight I bet it's from implantation.' Lol. That doesn't necessarily mean it IS, but I do feel hopeful. I was a little scared to see that someone's early IB resulted in an ectopic, but it's nice to hear that a lot of ladies have had successful pregnancies after early IB! The thing is that I don't really have any other symptoms. I guess only time will tell!

Did you test yet?


----------



## lauren26

I tested yesterday with FRER--I swear I saw a faint little tiny pink line at 3 min, but by 5 min it was gone, so that one's a wash! OH made me stop testing until AF is missed, which is actually good for me. I am 11dpo and I'm hoping that she at least stays away until Friday or Saturday because I've been concerned with my LP length...Anyway, I still have a little hope, though I also got a little bit of brown/red on my fingertip when checking my cervix on 7, 10, and 11dpo. It was only when I checked first thing in the AM, and none after, so hopefully that's a good sign! I'm a chronic spotter, so this is waaaaay better than spotting that starts at 7dpo. I don't know anymore if mine could have been IB just because it's happened for a few days now and not consecutive days, but only time will tell! I think my test date is Fri, according to FF. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## Deej1020

I know this thread is super old! But I am experiencing the same thing! This morning which would be 4DPO. I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. When I wiped I could see the most faintest tint of pink. I was shocked! AF shouldn't be for another week and this is way too early for IB! I wiped again and nothing!! I havent had anything all day except huge amounts of creamy CM which has been happening since 1DPO. Since coming across this post I am hopefully yet optimistic that this could be IB. I am a POAS addicted and I will test July 26th(6DPO) and July 29th(9DPO). Praying for a April 2013 BABY!


----------



## Ely27

wait you got a bfp on 5dpo??



Vaurissa said:


> Two BFP's off of a 5 DPO implantation temp drop  It is possible LOL


----------



## MommyTTCfor2

No, I think she meant she had a temp drop at 5dpo, and later had a BFP on that cycle.


----------



## Rachel613

I'm going to keep this thread going :)
I had a mild temp drop at 5DPO and pink stains in c/m when I whiped 5DPO. Also tightness in my stomach. However at 7DPO everything is gone and stomach is fine. Really hoping it's BFP!!!!!!


----------



## IndieGirl

Rachel613 said:


> I'm going to keep this thread going :)
> I had a mild temp drop at 5DPO and pink stains in c/m when I whiped 5DPO. Also tightness in my stomach. However at 7DPO everything is gone and stomach is fine. Really hoping it's BFP!!!!!!

did you get your bfp that cycle?


----------



## Rachel613

I did get a BFP that cycle but unfortunately it ended with an ectopic. However, two months after that the EXACT same thing happened, spotted at 5DPO, and got my BFP 5 days, I'm nowt 24 weeks!!! G-d willing it will end with a healthy baby!!!

So in the end, its 100% possible for a 4-5 day implantation. In both of BFPs that was my first sign! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## IndieGirl

What dpo did you get your positives? 10 dpo?


----------



## Happi_Mommi

So I woke up this morning thinking that it's not going to happen this month. I had a CP last month and figured my cycle might be wacky and also I don't want to get too invested in something I want so badly. I had one healthy pregnancy before this and was shocked and devastated that we lost our recent pregnancy. 

But today my boobs felt really full, and I have been constipated for 2 days (TMI) and I have been feeling very full since last night. All I seem to want is OJ and water not more than a few bites of food. But that could be anything (not normal for me, but normal enough)...

So then tonight my back starts killing me especially on the right side, I feel gassy and now the pain in my right ovary. Dull cramping but constant.

It feels really early but I have known right away each time. Could it really be? Is it even possible that this is it?

Anyone else in the same boat or have a success story to say maybe I am not crazy?

Baby dust and I'll keep you posted!


----------



## angelbump

So glad I found this post as i think iv ib'd at 4dpo :)
And seeing all those bfps is reassuring congrats and fingers crossed for us waiting xx


----------



## Bay

I'm glad this thread still gets responses. It brings back good memories. Good luck to everyone who have their bfp and also to those in waiting.


----------



## arikalane22

I'm 5dpo today and about 2oclock this morning I checked my cervix before bed and when I wiped my finger on the tp my cm that had been thick white cm earlier was now slightly watery and tinged with bright pink blood. So now today (still 5dpo) I'm having a lot of pressure in my pelvis N my lower back is sore 
This is our first month ttc #2
Bd the day before O (BDd more but not sure it would cause pregnancy) 
I really hope we did it already..it only took 5 months with dd and we were legit ntnp didn't chart or anything..didn't even know what day period was due..we just went with the flow lol
Advice?? I know it can happen at 5dpo but does my situation sound like it could be ib??
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## WantingABubba

Aww, I remember this thread. Crazy to think I'm preg now and it was a surprise!


----------



## mmcrv

Wow, so many people here had implantation at 5dpo it's crazy! I had a big and unusual bbt drop at 5dpo and this is making me hopeful though I have no symptoms. I just hope I can add to the success stories here :flower:


----------



## mommyof2peas

2nd round with clomid and had some spotting today 5 dpo. I hope I get lucky like the rest of u ladies :)


----------



## Jschill04

I can confirm that it is possible to implant at 4dpo. I did and just confirmed pregnancy a little over a week ago. So its very possible!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Is it possible to implant at 9dpo? I had some spotting yesterday, it was hardly nothing and has stopped completely today! I'm so confused as to what it could be? I always thought implantation happened sooner. I tested this morning, :bfn: :( 
:dust: to all of you ladies, and congratulations to those who have gotten their :bfp:! :D x


----------



## Vickster1

I think I had it at about 5 days although I didn't even know I was ovulating at the time but it obviously was something to do with implantation!


----------



## Talonsdehuats

5dpo and spotting... Temp drop this morning as well!


----------



## Mum4life

I know this thread is old but it was so helpful! I am 5dpo and am getting some sharp cramps on the right side near my ovary. With ds3 i had IB and cramping at 6-7dpo but i didn't realise it could happen any earlier than that. I got a bfp with him at 11dpo. so i'm thinking i will wait til 9-10dpo to test and see how we go


----------



## melfy77

Totally possible with DD2 I got my bfp at 8dpo so pretty sure implantation took place around 5 dpo!


----------



## FertileFlower

This thread was just what I needed. So many positive BFP's and success stories! 

I'm fairly sure I O'd four days ago on the 5th, although online calendars says I was due 7th-8th. OPK's and very strong signs puts it on the 5th though.

Today I am having a headache, super sore boobs, lack of appetite which is VERY unusual for me (yet still really hungry), all sex drive is gone, and I'm bloated, emotional and weepy. 

I've also had intense itching and less intense but noticeable cramps and twinges. No bleeding but feels wet. Sex drive is GONE and don't even feel like being around DH which is also very, very unusual for me. 

This would be my first little one so I don't have anything to compare to other than previous months and whatever outside information I can find.

I was looking up early implantation to see if it could be the cause (to cheer myself up I feel dreadful) and it lead me to this wonderful thread. So I'd thought I'd bump it up. I hope to come back with an update soon that it was a BFP that was the cause for this.


----------



## Tesh23

FertileFlower said:


> This thread was just what I needed. So many positive BFP's and success stories!
> 
> I'm fairly sure I O'd four days ago on the 5th, although online calendars says I was due 7th-8th. OPK's and very strong signs puts it on the 5th though.
> 
> Today I am having a headache, super sore boobs, lack of appetite which is VERY unusual for me (yet still really hungry), all sex drive is gone, and I'm bloated, emotional and weepy.
> 
> I've also had intense itching and less intense but noticeable cramps and twinges. No bleeding but feels wet. Sex drive is GONE and don't even feel like being around DH which is also very, very unusual for me.
> 
> This would be my first little one so I don't have anything to compare to other than previous months and whatever outside information I can find.
> 
> I was looking up early implantation to see if it could be the cause (to cheer myself up I feel dreadful) and it lead me to this wonderful thread. So I'd thought I'd bump it up. I hope to come back with an update soon that it was a BFP that was the cause for this.

Hi FertileFlower, I will be routing for you. 

I am 3dpo as of today, my boobs and nipples are killing me and I have been experiencing everything u have mentioned above except the emotional bit, but I am having to pee 2-3 more times than is usual for me in a day!

Been ttc #1 for 16 months now. 

Do let us know what happens :flower:


----------



## W8ting4baby1

Glad this thread has resurfaced! found it trying to look up if IB 5/6 dpo is possible b/c I wiped today, checked CM and definite small amount of pink!! I NEVEr bleed outside AF! I've also had lots of creamy thick CM the last several days....hoping and PRAYING!


----------



## FertileFlower

Tesh23 Thank you so much! Sorry for the delay in response. Been a busy bee! How are you feeling?

W8ting4baby1 That sounds super-promising! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you to get your BFP!! Update us plz!!


----------



## W8ting4baby1

Thanks Fertile will do!
Since then I have had a continuous mild dull ache in my lower abdomen, and this morning woke up with a stuffy nose! gosh at this point I will surprised if i'm not PG! Mostly due to the possible IB as that is Sooooo unusual for me! Looks like you and I are planning on testing around the same day! I know that day is probably a bit early for me, it's more a 'for fun' test (since my IB came pretty early, better chances of a bit early BFP maybe?) which is roughly 4 days before my period is due. I caved and took a military brand generic today but BFN of course. #willpowerfail haha


----------



## jleden84

Hoping this is possible... Had sharp stabbing pain in my uterus yesterday at possibly 4-5 dpo


----------



## BABTTC123

Can any of you ladies update and let others know whether or not you had implantation cramping? 

I am 5 dpo and for the past 2 days I have had strong cramping. 
I've been pregnant twice now, both mc, and I do remember some cramping but usually later on. I also remember that even before implantation I had symptoms start. 
This time I am on progesterone and it has caused my nipples to be sore and given me some other symptoms. I'm wondering if it can cause this cramping as well? 

I will update if I do get a bfp or not and what dpo if I do :)


----------



## W8ting4baby1

*TTC #1, 31, DH 34. Off BC since March, this is our first 'real' cycle try. 26-28 day cycles, O on day 14, 13 day luteal phase. Very regular cycles. I underlined the symptoms that are definitely not a chance of being a 'phantom'! They will be hard to explain otherwise as I've NEVER had either!

5/6 DPO-- Implantation bleeding?! I've NEVER bled outside my period before. It was only two times that day when I wiped and then checked CM, VERY faint, very pink

5/6-7 DPO--Dull achiness in abdomen/lower stomach, feels kind of....warm kind of feeling that I have NEVER felt before. Never had that dull ache before, not at all like my AF pains.

5/6 DPO-current (9DPO) increased gas, burping, uncommon for me. Bloated.

8DPO--nothing until late in evening when I had VERY sharp pains like I was being stabbed with a knife in the same spot, right side of abdomen. Lasted about 2-3 minutes, was very 'timed,' every few seconds or so. Stopped after the 2-3 min, hasn't returned

9DPO--still just gassy and slightly bloated. No stabbing pains, no achey abdomen. Testing tomorrow at 10DPO, if BFN testing again Monday! BB's haven't been super sore either during all of this. Slightly, but nothing of note (today I had to laugh b/c I will randomly jab my boob to see if it's tender to the touch, well today I did it in a parking lot before I realized people were watching, embarrasing!!)

10DPO--woke up w/ stuffy nose, noticing blue veins more in my left breast only, thick veins, normally don't see them. Took early response test, BFN  Could be a bit too early still as AF due tuesday. Testing again Monday. 

11DPO--Scratchy throat, stuffiness in AM and nasal drip. Cervix is still quite high, almost so high I can't feel it...good sign? CM pretty wet, but that happens to me shortly before the  flies in on her broomstick, though. Along with the AF like cramps that snuck in this afternoon...hopefully it's baby dust and not witch dust!

12DPO---caved and tested a day earlier than I said I would with FRER...FAINT  !!!!!! It's faint but IT IS THERE!!! 

*Things I did different this month*
-Took prenatals religiously 
-Didn't drink alcohol all during TTC
-made my coffee 1/2 decaf
-drank more water
-Took Vitamin D (doc prescribed, have been on it for about 2 months now)
-Ate pineapple core from 4DPO onward for a few days
-Put up my legs after BD and didn't move for at least 30 min
-BD on the 3 days leading up to O day
-I DID O myself each time also, and I've heard that can help swimmers!



Prayers and beautiful baby dust to all!*


----------



## NuzzleNudge

This is Super Helpful! Thanks for all the info ladies! I'm curious to know if anyone else that was waiting ended up getting BFP and on which DPO? 
I am 4-5DPO today, think I might be pregnant. I had some very light pink when I checked CP/CM today. Just a tiny bit! Like as big as this: (X). I'm wondering if it is just my touchy Cervix or if it's IB. Also have lots of Creamy CM. My boobs feel a lil tender, stingy, tingly. Some heartburn too. This could all be in my head though! (Except for the pink. That was on the Toilet paper.) I feel crazy. I am DYING to test but waiting til 10DPO. I will update with results! :dust:


----------



## sbeegleLPN

I"m 5 DPO and just having some random dull cramps here and there, so hoping it's implantation for you and me !! Good luck!!:flower:


----------



## Shannarae87

I was wondering . I had my period from Aug 3 to Aug 811th
App said ovulation would occur on the 18th.
I had blood 3 days after but only when I went to the bathroom and very dark dirty blood. And it last 2 days. Well now my period was to show on the 30th and nothing yet. Today I have mild cramping and again with the dirty dark brown blood after I per only. And it's mixed. With thing clean discharge. Could it be implantation or no way?


----------



## NuzzleNudge

NuzzleNudge said:


> This is Super Helpful! Thanks for all the info ladies! I'm curious to know if anyone else that was waiting ended up getting BFP and on which DPO?
> I am 4-5DPO today, think I might be pregnant. I had some very light pink when I checked CP/CM today. Just a tiny bit! Like as big as this: (X). I'm wondering if it is just my touchy Cervix or if it's IB. Also have lots of Creamy CM. My boobs feel a lil tender, stingy, tingly. Some heartburn too. This could all be in my head though! (Except for the pink. That was on the Toilet paper.) I feel crazy. I am DYING to test but waiting til 10DPO. I will update with results! :dust:

*I ended up spotting more on 7, 8, 9, 10, 12 and 13 DPO. I think it was from iritating my cervix 'checking' daily. Today I'm 14 DPO and my period started right on time.

I also had all the symptoms! Nausea, headache, breasticle changes/tenderness, cramping, increased sense of smell, mega exhaustion. DO NOT get fooled by symptoms. The follicle releases Progesterone and that mimics all the symptoms. They are real but the 'pregnancy' may not be. The 2WW is mind numbing and stressful! UGH! *


----------



## FertileFlower

I did not end up BFP that month.
I think I've had the eggs fertilized but does not stick a couple of times now.

This month I'm 3dpo and have done things a bit differently.
Will see if this is the blessed time!

Baby dust to everyone!:kiss:


----------

